# Here You Go Marcia (REEL LADY)



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

MAKE US PROUD...LOL.


http://espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/s/b_news_WBT_Classic_announce.html


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

She told me about this just the other day. Trust me , it's in her mind.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

You have no idea how much the whole Women's Bassmaster Series is on my mind!!! Here I am...at the BassMasters Classic in Pittsburg (well, actually right now I am in my room  ) I am having the time of my life out here! 
Yesterday, I had the opportunity to meet 2 of the women who will be fishing in the newly formed Womens Bassmaster Series. One of the women was Lisa Craig, and for the life of me, I am blanking out on the others name..  Well anyway, these women were so incredible to say the least...So warm and kind..and they are really on my tail trying to get me to make the commitment. What an honor that would be... my gosh... I would actually be taking part in a historical event. Something that when I grow old that I could proudly share with my grandkids and even grandkids...wow...
Well, I know that I will be seeing these women again today and really look forward to it. 
I'm a little nervous about making the commitment though. Currently, they have 4 Tournaments scheduled that coincide with the BassMaster series. These 4 Tourneys would basically mean a 1 week commitment from me for 4 months in a row. This would be "do-able". But, lets just say (or dream) that my partner and I kick some serious butt and I start getting asked to make appearences all over the place...Well, thats when things may just get to be too much. You see, if I did this, it would not be for the money...I have everything and more of what I could ever want or need. For me.. its all about the Competition :B I LOVE competition... always have. So no, I'm not looking to make fishing my career or my source of income. Fishing is my passion. So there you have it.. my dilemma about why I would or would not choose to join the Womens Bassmaster Tour. 
Meanwhile, any advice, thoughts, opinions on this would be nice. I want this so bad, but I would hate to take up a spot in this tourney if there was another woman out there who was wanting and willing to do all the necessary things to make this her career, because for me its my passion, for her it may mean putting food on the table....what do do.... what to do... what to do... lol
And P.S. I sure would love to make OGF proud you got that right!!!!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you'll def. have my support...keep us updated....think of all the sponsors!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I say go for it . You only live once. At least that way you won't sit back and have any regrets or wonder. follow your heart.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

think how good you'd look in a OGF hat on national TV...


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

If money isn't the problem AND you have your families whole hearted support, 
Why the hell not?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Go for it!


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

YEAH WHAT HE SAID. 

GO FOR IT


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Reel lady, Have you ever fished any local tournys before? If not I strongly suggest starting there. You need to get a taste of what it's all about before going to "the big show" Out of hundreds maybe thousands there is a very small percentage that have what it takes. I'm not trying to discourage you just letting you know how hard and physically demanding it is. You have to spend alot of time and money traveling just to prefish not to mention the actual tourny. Good luck and wish the best for you.


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

its the chance of a life time to fish in a tourney series like that... so GO FOR IT....what do you got to lose?


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Reelady,

I'd second Orlando's advice to start small and work your way up. Fishing a local circuit (or 2) may help familiarize you with the rigors associated with tourney fishing. Not trying to scare you away, but you should know what you are in for before you make the plunge. Having just fished my 10th event in 3 states (out of 12 or 13 events for the year) I can tell you that serious tourney fishing can become more work than play. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Tim


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I must say that I have NO BUSINESS responding here. I just can't help myself at times. One of your comments about the other women.........well, that was nice to read. 

 

Anyway, I don't have experience fishing competively and I do hope to fish in some small local tournaments soon. It's one thing to want to compete and it's another thing to feel that you are ready to compete. I don't know where you feel you stand on your bass fishing ability, but I know that for me it would not be the time to jump into something like that. I hope to fish a crappie tournament this year or next and a then maybe fish a regional walleye tournamnet or two and see how I compare with others fishing competitively. 

Good luck in whatever you decided.

CG


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

just follow your heart no one can make that desion for you if your hearts in it give it a try if your hearts not in it let it go


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, I'm sure that most of us, at one time or another dreamed about what it would be like to fish competitively, or fantasize what it would feel like to pull a 30lb bag out of your livewell at the Bassmaster Classic. Right? 
I've been fishing for over 20 years now (shhh), and let me tell you... I _thrive_ on competition. (friendly competition that is  )Trust me, everytime I get on the boat, lol... it's a competition. 
At this point I have fished about 10 Tourneys that range from 15-100 boats. I'll be fishing about 5-10 more tourneys before the first Bassmaster event. 
I don't find the number of boats intimidating. I don't find the people that I am competing with intimidating. I have complete confidence in my skills as well as my ability to learn what ever it is that I don't know. My only disadvantage here is not knowing the lakes that I will be fishing. (I've already downloaded the map of the first lake But then again, I will initially be fishing as a non-boater so even if I knew every great spot on the lake, it still is not my decision where I end up fishing. I am at the mercy of the boater...gosh I hope I end up with someone that knows the lake!!! lol
This really is the opportunity of a lifetime. Right here, right now. If I miss this bus, there may not be another one...not ever. 
I have complete support from my family to persue this. Without their support, this would always be nothing more than a dream of "one day....."
Fishing is my passion...it is "me". Fishing is what brings that sparkle to my eye and excitement to my voice. 
As with anything in life, there are always pro's and con's. I'm not trying to kid myself and believe that this will be all "fun". I know that there will be alot of hard work involved. But...when it comes to doing somthing that you are so passionate about, then the "_Hardwork_" just doesnt seem to be as hard.  
I'm as ready as I will ever be to persue this. I believe in me, my abilities, and who I am on the inside. And if I can bring more women into this sport then I've done an incredible thing. You see, alot of women "_CAN_" do this....It's just that they dont "KNOW" it yet! Hopefully I can be their inspiration. That would be awesome!
Marcia


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Marcia,

I wasn't trying to talk you out of following your dream. Just trying to help you see some the realities of tourney fishing. Good luck to you on the Ladies Bassmaster Circuit. We will be watching for your name on the leader boards.

Tim


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Tim,
I know that you werent trying to talk me out of it. I know that you were looking out for my best interest, and trust me I know the importance of listening to peoples advice who are on the _outside_ looking in. I appreciate what everyone has had to say, both positive and negative. Hey, it can't be "all good" or "all bad" it's all about finding the balance


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

> I'm as ready as I will ever be to persue this. I believe in me, my abilities, and who I am on the inside. And if I can bring more women into this sport then I've done an incredible thing. You see, alot of women "CAN" do this....It's just that they dont "KNOW" it yet! Hopefully I can be their inspiration. That would be awesome!


Go back and re-read this Marcia. As long as you believe in yourself and your family (both on-line and blood) believe in you then you can do this. I think you are right there are women out there that can fish. I'll bet there are women out there that could outfish some or most of the pro's that were in the classic. You could always fish one or two of the events and if you don't like it gracefully back out and just fish because you have the time and you enjoy it. You never know sometime down the road you and your daughter could become the first professional mother/daughter champions.  Do you have any way to contact the other women that you talked to at the classic? If you have any doubts or questions or anything you could always talk with them. They could be thinking and feeling the same things you are. You said you haven't fished any of the lakes that you will be competing on. Well isn't it time for a vacation?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Congratulations and I hope your dreams come true. It will be easier especially if you have sponsers. If it doesn't work don't give up. I recommend sarting at the Federation bass club level, fishing club tournys and hopefully qualifing for the state then go on to the nationals and on. Thats a good way to work your way up and get a taste of what it's all about. Anyway good luck and I hope it all works out for you.


----------

